# Best Double Din Navigation



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys I'm about to buy my radio and wanted opinions on which on has the best features. I don't want the cost to be a factor so with that being said which one do you get 
Pioneer Kenwood or Alpine 
All opinions are welcomed


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

DNX9990HD. best on the market that i know of


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Seems like usually it's whatever the shop sells is the best  there were 4 local indy shops each stating their stuff was the best & the "other" brands are junk. Kenwood, Pioneer, Alpine& Clarion are what each shop carried. I went & played with a few & preferred Alpine's deck (zero brand loyalty, been a Denon + eclipse fan) however in that times lots of new models are out now.

D-Bass... I use to visit your store quite often (attempted to get a job there) & ended up working at Hammond electronics back in the early 90's.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

There really is no "best" HU

The Pioneer Avic-Z2 that I have has the best navigation of any headunit I have used however is lacks one feature that my $100 Tom Tom has.

It cannot find a POI along a route. Such a simple feature but I use it all the time.

Say I am traveling somewhere and I want to find a certain restaurant somewhere along the way, my $1,200 Pioneer won't do it.

My point is every headunit has certain pluses and minuses.

If you have an iphone you might want to look at the new Pioneer App radio. I love that you can change your navigation features by downloading different apps to your phone.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Kenwood and Sony have the nicest gps currently in my opinion. Pioneer is good as well, just not as nice looking and less features.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

look into this one, I think it is going to be my next unit

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/AppRadio/AppRadio+2+(SPH-DA100)


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

only if you use an iphone

The new sony's will mirror whats on your droid/iphone on the units screen. So you can use the phones nice gps and apps and not have to pay for it.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> only if you use an iphone



Or any Android device...


MANUFACTURER	MODEL	OS VERSION	CONNECTION TYPE
Apple	iPhone® 4S	iOS 5.1	30-Pin
iPhone® 4	iOS 5.1	30-Pin
HTC	Amaze™ 4G	Android 2.3.4	MHL
EVO™ 3D	Android 2.3.4	MHL
Rezound™	Android 2.3.4	MHL
Sensation™ XE	Android 2.3.4	MHL
LG	Optimus 2X (P990)	Android 2.3.4	HDMI
Motorola	Atrix™ 2	Android 2.3.6	HDMI
DROID 4	Android 2.3.6	HDMI
DROID RAZR	Android 2.3.6	HDMI
DROID RAZR MAXX	Android 2.3.6	HDMI
Samsung	Droid Charge	Android 2.3.6	HDMI
Galaxy Nexus™ (NEW)	Android 4.0.2	MHL
Galaxy Note™	Android 2.3.6	MHL
Galaxy S™ II	Android 2.3.6	MHL
Galaxy S™ II, Epic™ 4G Touch	Android 2.3.6	MHL
Sony Ericsson	Xperia™ arc S	Android 2.3.4	HDMI
Xperia™ neo V	Android 2.3.4	HDMI


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

not my droid incredible apparently


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

D-Bass said:


> DNX9990HD. best on the market that i know of


Agreed and call it a day!


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Viggen said:


> Seems like usually it's whatever the shop sells is the best  there were 4 local indy shops each stating their stuff was the best & the "other" brands are junk. Kenwood, Pioneer, Alpine& Clarion are what each shop carried. I went & played with a few & preferred Alpine's deck (zero brand loyalty, been a Denon + eclipse fan) however in that times lots of new models are out now.
> 
> D-Bass... I use to visit your store quite often (attempted to get a job there) & ended up working at Hammond electronics back in the early 90's.


That's cool, Viggen. Are you still a Columbus local? You date yourself with the Hammonds thing, Ha!

We stock the Excelon & Pioneers, and occasionally access the Sony and JVC's. based on my previous post, you can see my opinion.

The downside with some of the app stuff can be the App itself. Many of the nav apps don't give turn-by-turn, and even more don't give you street names. for example, they'll say Turn left in 100 ft, then you drive into a lake. LOL


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally would never buy another alpine. Have the ina-900bt and regret it ever since.


----------



## alex1002 (Aug 26, 2011)

I owned the ALpine W910 I honestly wouldnt buy a Alpine again. Kenwood units seems better.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

D-Bass said:


> DNX9990HD. best on the market that i know of


Hey D-Bass, I haven't played with one of these yet, or even at CES. I assume that this year they finally fixed the speed? At training last year, they were bragging how much improved it was. LOL, I thought they improved it to be usable, but still way too slow.

I think the Pioneer's are ok, but what would you say are some of the good things about the Kenwood, maybe even compared to last year, or the Pioneer units?

Thanks!
JT


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I love the new Sony 601BT. If you can wait another month or so get the 701 with the bigger screen and dual rear USBs. Far and away the best screens. The new iPod interface is fast as can be as is the USB interface. The user interface is the best I have seen and the pre-amp is a good solid 5.5 volts unclipped.

The only real problem is that there aren't any decent phones available with MirrorLink yet, so you can't take advantage of some of the coolest features.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

dobslob said:


> I love the new Sony 601BT. If you can wait another month or so get the 701 with the bigger screen and dual rear USBs. Far and away the best screens. The new iPod interface is fast as can be as is the USB interface. The user interface is the best I have seen and the pre-amp is a good solid 5.5 volts unclipped.
> 
> The only real problem is that there aren't any decent phones available with MirrorLink yet, so you can't take advantage of some of the coolest features.


no iPhone support for the sony right?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

There is iphone support. Just gotta pay for the app.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

i have a kenwood 9980 best nav good ipod controler great sound but slow was looking at 9990 everything that makes mine good plus 3times faster


----------



## Loud1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Depends on usage. If ipod is the main thing you use and not the best sound quality I would say Pioneer Avic 140. If you are majorly into sound quality and a great nav I would give Kenwood Dnx9990hd the thumbs up. By the way we sell Pioneer,Alpine,Sony and Kenwood. I could own any of them and I own the Kenwood Dnx9990hd.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

s4k4zulu said:


> no iPhone support for the sony right?


That depends on what you mean.

Apple chose not to be a part of the CCC which is the group behind MirrorLink, so no, it won't do MirrorLink with an iPhone, neither will any other head unit. It does support Sony at least as well as any other deck available though. There is a navigation app that works now from the screen and there will be a new one soon for iPhone that is designed to work with the Sony units and allow a very similar interface to what the Android users will have.

You also have the option to add the TomTom nav to the 601 and 701 and it kills every built in nav I have used.


----------



## Cooter69 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am happy with my Alpine INA W910, wish I would have waited a few months longer for the 8", yet overall the deck does what I need and want.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

dobslob said:


> That depends on what you mean.
> 
> Apple chose not to be a part of the CCC which is the group behind MirrorLink, so no, it won't do MirrorLink with an iPhone, neither will any other head unit. It does support Sony at least as well as any other deck available though. There is a navigation app that works now from the screen and there will be a new one soon for iPhone that is designed to work with the Sony units and allow a very similar interface to what the Android users will have.
> 
> You also have the option to add the TomTom nav to the 601 and 701 and it kills every built in nav I have used.


Yeh notice the mirrorlink is gonna be an issue,
Cuz I was leaning towards the 701


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm a owner of Kenwood DNX9990HD, one of the best units I have ever had or used...


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

i think it's what your preference is... best ipod control was the pioneer for me, best nav the kenwood units


----------



## 12monster (Jun 10, 2011)

I have very good experience with Pioneer Avic. I'm going to try out Clarion for my next one


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

D-Bass said:


> That's cool, Viggen. Are you still a Columbus local? You date yourself with the Hammonds thing, Ha!


Nope, I moved back home in 1994 ish..... been stuck in Dayton ever since.... kinda hard to move a family business & yea.... it's my 2nd year playing in a 40yr old + soccer league 




alex1002 said:


> I owned the ALpine W910 I honestly wouldnt buy a Alpine again. Kenwood units seems better.


Back in the early 90's I also told myself I would never own one again, their quality went in the crapper. I am sure there are better decks but my W910 hasn't caused me any issues...... kinda funny how many of use have issues with a product & never buy them again. I also have up on Kenwood & Pioneer...... it was very difficult for me to try Alpine again. Wish Denon & Eclipse would make products again.....


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> Hey D-Bass, I haven't played with one of these yet, or even at CES. I assume that this year they finally fixed the speed? At training last year, they were bragging how much improved it was. LOL, I thought they improved it to be usable, but still way too slow.
> 
> I think the Pioneer's are ok, but what would you say are some of the good things about the Kenwood, maybe even compared to last year, or the Pioneer units?
> 
> ...


The 9990HD dropped the 5.1 processor and the voice command button, but the price also dropped $400 compared to the 9980. Never once can I recall ever using the 5.1 in an install at the shop anyways with a full system.

The 9990 was supposed to have 3x the processing speed, and it shows! Compared to the older models, it's WAY faster. Great improvement.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

D-Bass said:


> The 9990HD dropped the 5.1 processor and the voice command button, but the price also dropped $400 compared to the 9980. Never once can I recall ever using the 5.1 in an install at the shop anyways with a full system.
> 
> The 9990 was supposed to have 3x the processing speed, and it shows! Compared to the older models, it's WAY faster. Great improvement.


awesome, 3x is desperately needed!


----------



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

I currently have the Pioneer z130bt, and it is not very good. I am coming from a long line of Eclipse decks, and the Pioneer does not measure up. I am regretting the purchase, and will be getting the Kenwood soon.

Sound quality is not great, and the unit is buggy. The radio reception is the worst I have ever seen, and the unit likes to turn the radio on a lot. I will be cranking the system with the ipod, turn the truck off, and when I turn it back on, the POS decides to turn the radio on instead of resuming the ipod. 

Avoid Pioneer IMO


----------

